# Callando Forderung



## Greenhorn (28 Juni 2006)

Moin ,

Sieht so aus, als ob es bei mir ernst wird: 
Nachdem ich vor ein paar Wochen den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid wiedersprochen habe, fand ich heute einen fetten gelben Umschlag in meinem Briefkasten mit der Aufforderung, zu dem Vorfall Stellung zu nehmen. Ich habe die beiliegenden Unterlagen noch nicht genauer durchsehen können, aber schon etwas gesehen, was ich vorher noch nicht, trotz mehrmaliger Anforderung, erhalten hatte: *die Einzelverbindungsnachweise für die callando- und avanio-"Dienstleistungen" seit August 2005 !!!!* Es geht also um die Beträge resultierend von den damaligen "Abrechnungsfehlern" UND um die avanio-Community-"Mitgliedsbeiträge !!!!! 

Will es callando endlich wissen und jetzt doch ein Gerichtverfahren riskieren ?!?!?

Ich weiß nicht,ob die Frage hier im Forum zulässig ist, aber könnte mir jemand ggf. einen in dem entsprechenden Metier erfahrenen und/oder interessierten Anwalt im Raum HB empfehlen ? 
Wären ein paar der werten Damen und Herren hier bereit, sich ggf. als Zeugen zur Verfügung zu stellen ?
Antworten bitte nur in Form von privaten Mitteilungen an mich. 1000 Dank im Voraus! 

Mehr vom Inhalt des Umschlags und evtl. ein paar PDFs, wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin ...


----------



## biggi (29 Juni 2006)

*AW: Callando Forderung*

Hallo, zurück buchen ist wohl schon zu spät. 

_ editiert da unerlaubte Einzelrechtsberatung  _

Adresse von Avanio;
Community-Betreuung
avanio GmbH & Co. KG
Webergasse 1
01067  Dresden
Fax-Nr. 01805/50 31 50
mail: [email protected]

Bei mir hat es so geklappt. Bestätigung von Avanio kam am 19.06.06
Viel Glück
Gruß Biggi


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juni 2006)

*AW: Callando Forderung*



			
				Greenhorn schrieb:
			
		

> Moin ,
> 
> Sieht so aus, als ob es bei mir ernst wird:
> Nachdem ich vor ein paar Wochen den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid wiedersprochen habe, fand ich heute einen fetten gelben Umschlag in meinem Briefkasten mit der Aufforderung, zu dem Vorfall Stellung zu nehmen. Ich habe die beiliegenden Unterlagen noch nicht genauer durchsehen können, aber schon etwas gesehen, was ich vorher noch nicht, trotz mehrmaliger Anforderung, erhalten hatte: *die Einzelverbindungsnachweise für die callando- und avanio-"Dienstleistungen" seit August 2005 !!!!* Es geht also um die Beträge resultierend von den damaligen "Abrechnungsfehlern" UND um die avanio-Community-"Mitgliedsbeiträge !!!!!
> ...






Hi Leidensgenosse!
Schön, dass es noch jemanden gibt gegen den den der callando-Laden gerichtlich vorgeht.
Auch ich habe vor ein paar Wochen einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid von meinem zuständigen Amtsgericht (Amtsgericht Hühnfeld) erhalten. Habe natürlich auch Einspruch dagegen eingelegt. Hatte damit gerechnet, dass die Sache damit erledigt wäre. 
Und jetzt kommts: Habe heute einen gelben Umschlag vom Amtsgericht erhalten. Die callando-Jungs haben mich doch tatsächlich um Zahlung von EUR 24,12 zzgl. Zinsen, Kosten und so weiter verklagt.
Ich habe jetzt folgende Probleme:
1.) Habe kein Geld für einen Rechtsanwalt (bin Hartz 4 Empfänger) - wo bekommt man einen günstigen RA her
2.) Das Gericht schreibt, dass ich innerhalb von 14 Tagen gegen die Klage was schreiben kann. Was schreibe ich da jetzt? Gibt es irgentwo Musterbriefe?
3.) Hat callando schon Prozesse gewonnen oder verloren?

Ich bin jetzt ziemlich durcheinander. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass callando das so durchzieht. Es trifft immer die Schwächsten.

P.S.: Habe auch den lange angeforderten avanio EVN erhalten - müssen die den nicht nach 90 Tagen löschen???


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Juni 2006)

*AW: Callando Forderung*

Meld dich doch  an und poste einen (anonymisierten) Scan des  Mahnbescheids. So völlig anonym lassen  solche Postings immer  gewisse  Zweifel aufkommen.
Es  wollen  doch alle etwas davon haben, um sich darauf vorbereiten zu können. Ansonsten  müßtest du bei 
der genauen Kenntnis der Rechtslage längst mitbekommen haben, dass (Einzel)rechtsberatung  nicht erlaubt ist 

cp


----------



## Greenhorn (30 Juni 2006)

*AW: Callando Forderung*

Diese neue harte Vorgehensweise könnte damit zusammenhängen, das es sich jetzt um eine neue Firma handelt. Zitat aus meiner Mahnbescheidsbegründung: _"... die Callando Telecom GmbH, mit der vormaligen callando Newline GmbH zur jetzigen Klägerin 01075 Telecom GmbH verschmolzen wurde."_



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> 1.) Habe kein Geld für einen Rechtsanwalt (bin Hartz 4 Empfänger) - wo bekommt man einen günstigen RA her


Du bist arbeits- aber nicht rechtlos  
Ggf. kannst du Rechtskostenhilfe beantragen. Hier der Link zum Erwerbslosenforum, wo du mit dieser Frage wohl besser aufgehoben bist : http://www.elo-forum.org/forum/forums.html



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin jetzt ziemlich durcheinander. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass callando das so durchzieht. Es trifft immer die Schwächsten.


Ich hatte denen damals, als ich noch nicht soviel Ahnung hatte, auch geschrieben, dass ich arbeitslos gewesen bin. Du könntest also recht damit haben, das ex-callando es nun erstmal bei denen versucht, die sich wohl voraussichtlich am wenigsten wehren werden. 
Nur nicht verzweifeln  Meld dich erstmal hier im Forum an, kostet ja nix, und dann schick mir eine Privatnachricht, damit wir uns kurzschließen und austauschen können. Das gilt auch für alle anderen, die auch einen Mahnbescheid bekommen (haben).

Bei mir geht es um den Betrag 47,17 € + 5,00 € Mahnkosten + Zinsen.
Zitat: _"Die Rechnung wurde vom Beklagten *zu Recht (!!!)* reklamiert. Auf Grund eines Computerfehlers wurde ein falscher Preis berechnet. Daraufhin einigten sich die Parteien dahingehend, dass dem Beklagten eine Gutschrift über 40,662 € netto erstellt wird. Dieser Betrag wurde *versehentlich (!!!!!!!)* nicht einmal sondern zweimal ausgezahlt."_ 

Dumm nur, dass ich mich damit nicht mit callando "geeinigt", sondern die Gutschrift ausdrücklich mit Einschreiben + Rückschein abgelehnt und den Rest der Telefonrechnung bezahlt hatte. Vor allem weil ich diesen ominösen überhöhten Betrag nicht einordnen konnte, und ein späteres Rechnungschaos (sic!) befürchtet hatte ...

Außerdem liegt dem ganzen Schreiben noch ein Einzelverbindungsnachweis für 1 x avanio bei ... natürlich um 00:00 für genau 1 Minute ...


----------



## jogele (2 Juli 2006)

*AW: Callando Forderung*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Greenhorn schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hallo, da du ja Hartz iV Bezieher bist
liegt dein Einkommen unterhalb der Pfandungs frei Grenze das heißt du müßtest lediglich den Finger heben.
Und das es hier ja auch  ums Prinzip geht würde ich an deiner Stelle dies machen.
Wer wenig hat kann auch nicht viel verlieren.
Wer schon etwas älter ist und Hartz oder grundsicherung bekommt und davon ausgeht das sich dieser zustrand eh nicht mehr ändert sollte auf keinen Fall bezahlen, auch nicht wenn die bauernfänger widererwarten gewinnen.

Ich werde 01075 ,callando etc. auf jedenfall in dem Hospitz wo ich erenamtlich arbeite wärmstens empfehlen.
Das sind die meisten eh ohne erben und vermögen . warum soll immer die Telekom auf diesen Kosten hängen bleiben.
Das zum Thema die schwächsten.


----------



## Greenhorn (3 Juli 2006)

*AW: Callando Forderung*

Du meinst, ich bin bisher schön doof gewesen, dass ich alle möglichen Rechnungen für Miete, Telefon, Gas, Strom etc. bezahlt habe? Na, wenn erst alle Arbeitslosen so zu denken anfangen würden, wäre es wohl bald vobei mit der Restsympathie in der Bevölkerung ...

Nur zu deiner Information: Ich beziehe zwar momentan noch Hartz IV, habe aber inzwischen einen guten Zuverdienst und werde mich in den nächsten Monaten selbstständig machen. Und dafür sehe ich mein Geld lieber auf meinem Konto, als in den Taschen von Herrn T.R. und Co ...

Im Übrigen bin ich der Meinung, dass Arbeitslose weniger vor sich hinjammern, als sich endlich mal zusammentun und selbstständig etwas gegen ihre Situation unternehmen sollten, anstatt ständig nach einem Staat zu schreien, der schon längst kaum noch Handlungsfreiheit hat und keine richtigen Arbeitsplätze mehr schaffen kann. Auch deshalb habe ich den Link zum Erwerbslosenforum genannt. Sich gegen solche Geschäftsmodelle bzw. "Abrechnungsfehler" wie von avanio und callando zu wehren, kann ein erster Schritt dazu sein.



			
				jogele schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde 01075 ,callando etc. auf jedenfall in dem Hospitz wo ich erenamtlich arbeite wärmstens empfehlen.


Sowas spricht weniger für, als gegen dich ...


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Juli 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Ja was ist den mit dir los. 
wenn du die ganze Geschichte genau verfolgt hättest wäre dir bestimmt aufgefallen das es sich hier um [ edit]  handelt.
Und was ist so schlimm daran sich mal zu wehren und auch [edit] ??
Hättest du meinen Threa richtig gelesen ,wäre dir aufgefallen das ich sagte und meinte solange jemand Hartz , bzw. Grundsicherung bekommt und Weiß das sich daran nichts mehr ändert( alter etc.) würde ich an desen Stelle lieber den Finger heben als den Jungs das Geld in den Rachen zu schmeißen!!
Ich weiß absolut nicht was die Miete strom usw.damit zu tun hat.
Ich bezahle berechtigte Forderungen an mich auch immer und schnell, habe seit bestimmt zwanzig Jahren keine Mahnung oder dergleichen erhalten!!!
Aber ich lasse mich nun mal nicht gerne Ablzogen. [ edit] .

Aber vielleicht ist dein Beitrag nur dafür da um andere geschädigten angst zu machen und es ist alles gefegt was du schreibst.
callando ,und avanio habe sich auch schon in anderern foren gemeldet.

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction _


----------



## jogele (3 Juli 2006)

*AW: Callando Forderung*

oh hoppla ich habe mich in der obigen antwort garnicht eingelogt!
wusste nicht das man auch ohne angemeldet zu sein beiträge erstellen kann.,


----------



## technofreak (3 Juli 2006)

*AW: Callando Forderung*



			
				jogele schrieb:
			
		

> wusste nicht das man auch ohne angemeldet zu sein beiträge erstellen kann.,


Früher  war es im gesamten Forum so. Die Unfähigkeit von anonymen Postern 
sich zivilisiert im "Allgemeines"  Forum zu verhalten, hat zu der Einschränkung 
dort geführt. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40724
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/announcement.php?f=12&a=5


----------



## jogele (3 Juli 2006)

*AW: Callando Forderung*



			
				technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Früher  war es im gesamten Forum so. Die Unfähigkeit von anonymen Postern
> sich zivilisiert im "Allgemeines"  Forum zu verhalten, hat zu der Einschränkung
> dort geführt.
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40724
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/announcement.php?f=12&a=5


Danke


----------



## Greenhorn (4 Juli 2006)

*AW: Callando Forderung*

So, dies ist meine Klageerwiderung. Vielleicht nützt sie hier ja einigen als Muster. Ich habe mich von der Form her an die Vorlage durch die Ex-Callando-Anwälte gehalten  

Irgendwelche Kommentare wären nett:



> Geschäfts-Nr.: X X XXXXXX
> 
> Klageerwiderung
> 
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Juli 2006)

*AW: Callando Forderung*

Ich höre das erste Mal, dass Callando und Avanio das Geld für die fiktive Mitgliedschaft gerichtlich eintreiben wollen. Falls das wirklich stimmt, d.h. falls hier Klage erhoben wurde, sollten sich die betroffenen sofort an den Verbraucherschutz wenden. Denn dann wird das sicherlich ein Musterprozess.

Die genannten Beiträge können aber auch nur von Wichtigmachern stammen. Denn avanio hat kaum Erfolgsaussichten. Vielleicht wurden die Beiträge auch nur zur Verunsicherung von Leuten hier veröffentlicht. Denn das ganze System läuft ja nach dem Prinzip der Einschüchterung. Wer Angst vor einen Gerichtsverfahren hat, der zahlt freiwillig, obwohl er nicht müsste....


----------



## ghost (12 Juli 2006)

*AW: Callando Forderung*



			
				Greenhorn schrieb:
			
		

> Moin ,
> 
> Sieht so aus, als ob es bei mir ernst wird:
> Nachdem ich vor ein paar Wochen den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid wiedersprochen habe, fand ich heute einen fetten gelben Umschlag in meinem Briefkasten mit der Aufforderung, zu dem Vorfall Stellung zu nehmen.


Frage: Von wem kam dieser gelber Umschlag und wie wurde er zugestellt?



> Ich habe die beiliegenden Unterlagen noch nicht genauer durchsehen können, aber schon etwas gesehen, was ich vorher noch nicht, trotz mehrmaliger Anforderung, erhalten hatte: *die Einzelverbindungsnachweise für die callando- und avanio-"Dienstleistungen" seit August 2005 !!!!* Es geht also um die Beträge resultierend von den damaligen "Abrechnungsfehlern" UND um die avanio-Community-"Mitgliedsbeiträge !!!!!


Fragen:
1.Welche Dienstleistungen hast du tatsächlich in Anspruch genommen und welche nicht? 
2. Du bist doch sicherlich wissentlich keine Mitgliedschaft eingegangen, oder?
3. Wer jetzt von August 2005 nocht Verbindungsdaten speichert, der verstößt gegen das Datenschutzrecht



> Will es callando endlich wissen und jetzt doch ein Gerichtverfahren riskieren ?!?!?


Vermutlich ist das eine weitere Maßnahme der Einschüchterung. Ein Gerichtsverfahren wird zumindest bei der avanio-Sache ein Problem für Callando



> Ich weiß nicht,ob die Frage hier im Forum zulässig ist, aber könnte mir jemand ggf. einen in dem entsprechenden Metier erfahrenen und/oder interessierten Anwalt im Raum HB empfehlen ?
> Wären ein paar der werten Damen und Herren hier bereit, sich ggf. als Zeugen zur Verfügung zu stellen ?
> Antworten bitte nur in Form von privaten Mitteilungen an mich. 1000 Dank im Voraus!


Genau das erwarten die Erfinder dieser kreativen Einnahmemöglichkeiten durch die dubiose Mitgliedschaft. Die Leute sollen vor Angst zittern damit sie lieber zahlen, als verklagt zu werden. 


> Mehr vom Inhalt des Umschlags und evtl. ein paar PDFs, wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin ...


Das erwarten wir doch alle mit großer Spannung...


----------



## Der Aufpasser (12 Juli 2006)

*AW: Callando Forderung*

Ich glaube auch an einen Wichtigtuer, der sich hier mit angeblichen Gerichtsverfahren aufblasen will.

Die Zeite These ist auch interessant. Ein paar abschreckende Meldungen in Internetforen könnten die Leute möglicherweise davon abzuhalten die Zahlung zu verweigern. Aber es glaubt hier doch niemand an den Weihnachtsmann...


----------



## Greenhorn (12 Juli 2006)

*AW: Callando Forderung*

@ghost, Aufpasser,
Tip: Wenn ihr nach oben scrollt bis Posting #12, könnt ihr in meiner Klageerwiderung lesen, dass es

a) sich tatsächlich um einen offiziellen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid handelt, zugestellt durch das Amtsgericht Hünfeld bzw inzwischen Amtsgericht Bremen.

b) gar nicht um die avanio-Mitgliedschaft geht, sondern ausschließlich um callando-Forderungen, resultierend aus falschen Abrechnungen aufgrund eines angeblichen "Abrechnungsfehlers". Mit der Telefonrechnung, auf die mir die Gutschrift überwiesen wurde, wurde mir aber auch das erste mal der avanio-"Mitgliedschaftsbeitrag" angerechnet und ist damit, da bekanntlich durch Ex-callando abgerechnet, auf den Einzelverbindungsliste aufgelistet und mir gleich mit ins Auge gefallen, als ich den Umschlag aufgerissen habe. Die entsprechende Forderung hat aber nichts mit der Klage zu tun (das scheinen die sich ... leider ... doch nicht zu trauen).
Der angeblichen Mitgliedschaft in der avanio-Community habe ich natürlich sofort widersprochen und zwar im selben Schreiben, in dem ich die Gutschrift zurückgewiesen habe.

Dies ist der erste Mahnbescheid bzw. die erste Klagebegründung, den ich je bekommen habe. Dementsprechend habe ich auch noch keine Ahnung gehabt, wie damit umzugehen bzw. eine Klageerwiderung zu schreiben. Als ich den dicken Umschlag dann im Briefkasten gesehen habe, habe ich ihn gleich aufgerissen, weil ich bis dahin noch gar nicht wusste, was die überhaupt was von mir wollen (laut Mahnbescheid nur um nicht zustellbare Mahnungen). Ich hatte dann den ganzen Tag über keine Gelegenheit, mir den Inhalt genauer anzusehen.

@Aufpasser,
dass ich hier poste, um hier Leuten Angst zu machen, fasse ich ... da gleichzeitig Unterstellung, ich würde für callando "arbeiten" ... als Beleidigung auf!


----------



## Teleton (13 Juli 2006)

*AW: Callando Forderung*



			
				Greenhorn schrieb:
			
		

> Dies ist der erste Mahnbescheid bzw. die erste Klagebegründung, den ich je bekommen habe. Dementsprechend habe ich auch noch keine Ahnung gehabt, wie damit umzugehen bzw. eine Klageerwiderung zu schreiben.



Wenn ich die Klageerwiderung richtig verstehe hat Dir die Gegenseite versehentlich zuviel (über die DTAG-Rechnung)erstattet und klagt diese Forderung nun ein? Wenn ja solltest Du umgehend anwaltliche Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen damit der noch die richtigen Schritte einzuleiten kann um Dir die Kosten des Verfahrens zu ersparen.


----------



## Ghost (14 Juli 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



			
				Greenhorn schrieb:
			
		

> a) sich tatsächlich um einen offiziellen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid handelt, zugestellt durch das Amtsgericht Hünfeld bzw inzwischen Amtsgericht Bremen.


An beiden Amtsgerichten ist dieser Fall unbekannt. Hast du dafür eine Erklärung?



> Dies ist der erste Mahnbescheid bzw. die erste Klagebegründung, den ich je bekommen habe. Dementsprechend habe ich auch noch keine Ahnung gehabt, wie damit umzugehen bzw. eine Klageerwiderung zu schreiben. Als ich den dicken Umschlag dann im Briefkasten gesehen habe, habe ich ihn gleich aufgerissen, weil ich bis dahin noch gar nicht wusste, was die überhaupt was von mir wollen (laut Mahnbescheid nur um nicht zustellbare Mahnungen). Ich hatte dann den ganzen Tag über keine Gelegenheit, mir den Inhalt genauer anzusehen.


Nachdem einige Tage vergangen sind, weißt du sicherlich worum es nun ging. Aber meine Fragen kannst du immer noch nicht beantworten!



> @Aufpasser,
> dass ich hier poste, um hier Leuten Angst zu machen, fasse ich ... da gleichzeitig Unterstellung, ich würde für callando "arbeiten" ... als Beleidigung auf!


Das hat niemand direkt behauptet. Aber deine wirren Ausführen führen möglicherweise viele User stillschweigend zu solch einer Schlussfolgerung, die du ja nun selber ausgesprochen und in die Welt gesetzt hast. Wieso kannst du uns nicht nähere Informationen liefern? Das ganze klingt wie eine Selbstanklage...getroffene Hunde bellen nun mal...woher willst du wissen dass du vom Aufpasser gemeint warst, wenn du tatsächlich keinen Dreck am Stecken hast? Schließlich bist du nicht der einzige hier, der wirres Zeugs erzählt...


----------



## Greenhorn (14 Juli 2006)

*AW: Callando Forderung*



			
				Ghost schrieb:
			
		

> Schließlich bist du nicht der einzige hier, der wirres Zeugs erzählt...


Du ahnst anscheinend nicht, wie recht du hast ...


----------



## Der Aufpasser (14 Juli 2006)

*AW: Callando Forderung*

Das Greenhorn ist uns immer noch Details zu seinem Klagefall schuldig.
Wer so ein Ding hier behauptet, der muss eben Rede und Antwort stehen.
Lade doch einfach mal die Schreiben anonymisiert hier hoch, die du vom Gericht bekommen hast...


----------



## Teleton (14 Juli 2006)

*AW: Callando Forderung*

Er sagt doch gar nicht mehr,dass er wegen der Clubgebühr verklagt wurde sondern wegen "normaler" Gebühren bzw. fehlerhaften Gutschrift.


> gar nicht um die avanio-Mitgliedschaft geht, sondern ausschließlich um callando-Forderungen, resultierend aus falschen Abrechnungen aufgrund eines angeblichen "Abrechnungsfehlers".


Solche Verfahren gibts zu tausenden mit allen Telefongesellschaften/Internetanbietern da glaube ich ihm auch, dass er verklagt wurde. Ist in diesem Thread allerdings nicht passend.


----------



## technofreak (14 Juli 2006)

*AW: Callando Forderung*



			
				Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Ist in diesem Thread allerdings nicht passend.



 abgetrennt als neuer Thread


----------



## Greenhorn (14 Juli 2006)

*AW: Callando Forderung*

Ok, so geht's auch. Dann sollten aber die Postings 17 und 19 wieder in den alten Thead geschoben werden, da sie sich noch auf avanio beziehen 

Zur Erinnerung: 
Es geht um den damaligen "Abrechnungsfehler" eines Tarifes von callando im August 2005 (mit dem der andere "avanio-Thread" überhaupt begonnen und was mit der avanio-Geschichte irgendwie "vermischt" wurde) der damals sehr viel Aufregung verursacht hatte. Inzwischen sind solche Abrechnungsfehler ja offenbar eher normal ... :-(
Hier ein Artikel zum Nachinformieren: http://www.dslteam.de/news/artikel/18489/0

Was mich interessiert: 
Haben die anderen Leute, die inzwischen auch die Gutschrift von Ex-callando erhalten hatten, ebenfalls Mahnungen oder gar Mahnbescheide von der 01075 Telecom GmbH oder der SweBo Anwaltssozietät erhalten? Einige schienen ja ganz begeistert zu sein, dass ihnen plötzlich so viel Geld "geschenkt" wurde. Wäre ja mal ganz interessant, ob da hinter dieser Vorgehensweise ein System steckt ...


----------



## technofreak (14 Juli 2006)

*AW: Callando Forderung*



			
				Greenhorn schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, so geht's auch. Dann sollten aber die Postings 17 und 19 wieder in den alten Thead geschoben werden, da sie sich noch auf avanio beziehen


danke, done


----------



## Ghost (15 Juli 2006)

*AW: Callando Forderung*



			
				Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Er sagt doch gar nicht mehr,dass er wegen der Clubgebühr verklagt wurde sondern wegen "normaler" Gebühren bzw. fehlerhaften Gutschrift.


Zuerst hat er es aber behauptet und dann einen Rückzieher gemacht. Deshalb darf an der Glaubwürdigkeit insgesamt gezweifelt werden!



> Solche Verfahren gibts zu tausenden mit allen Telefongesellschaften/Internetanbietern da glaube ich ihm auch, dass er verklagt wurde. Ist in diesem Thread allerdings nicht passend.


Solche Inkassoverfahren gibt es tatsächlich zu Tausenden aber nur die Wenigsten enden mit gerichtlichen Mahnbescheiden und Klagen. Insbesondere dann nicht, wenn es um kleinere Beträge geht und zudem die Richtigkeit der Abrechnung generell in Frage gestellt wird. Deshalb würde mich dieser angebliche gerichtliche Mahnbescheid und seine Umstände näher interessieren. Schon alleine deshalb, da 2 Amtsgerichte genannt werden, die von diesem Fall aber nichts wissen. Eine Stellungnahme hat unser Greenhorn dazu nicht abgegeben.


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Juli 2006)

*AW: Callando Forderung*



			
				Ghost schrieb:
			
		

> Schon alleine deshalb, da 2 Amtsgerichte genannt werden, die von diesem Fall aber nichts wissen.


Kann man zum Amtsgericht gehn und so eben mal   Mahnbescheide abfragen?
Würde mich interessieren, an wen man sich wenden muß, um derartige Auskünfte zu bekommen.


----------



## Greenhorn (15 Juli 2006)

*AW: Callando Forderung*



			
				Ghost schrieb:
			
		

> Schon alleine deshalb, da 2 Amtsgerichte genannt werden, die von diesem Fall aber nichts wissen.


Die Klage ist beim Amtsgericht Hünfeld eingereicht und an das Amtsgericht Bremen (meinem Wohnort) weitergeleitet worden. Keine Ahnung, wie ich mich als Nicht-Jurist ausdrücken soll ... :roll:


			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man zum Amtsgericht gehn und so eben mal   Mahnbescheide abfragen?


Würde mich auch mal interessieren ...


----------



## Reducal (15 Juli 2006)

*AW: Callando Forderung*

Womöglich hat da jemand nach dem Namen _Rookie Greenhorn_ gefragt? :-D


----------



## Hein Blöd (15 Juli 2006)

*AW: Callando Forderung*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man zum Amtsgericht gehn und so eben mal   Mahnbescheide abfragen?
> Würde mich interessieren, an wen man sich wenden muß, um derartige Auskünfte zu bekommen.



Jeder kriegt das bestimmt nicht hin. So einfach ist das nicht.
Aber wenn man bedenkt, dass die ganzen Bonitätsüberprüfungsorganisationen wie Schufa und Co. elektronische Daten über Mahnbescheide bekommen, so könnten Mitarbeiter von solchen Organisationen, aber sicherlich auch Justiz-Mitarbeiter möglicherweise solche Abfragen durchführen. Oder glaubt ihr etwa an das Märchen vom Datenschutz?


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Juli 2006)

*AW: Callando Forderung*



			
				Hein Blöd ( Nomen est omen? )  schrieb:
			
		

> so könnten Mitarbeiter von solchen Organisationen, aber sicherlich auch Justiz-Mitarbeiter möglicherweise solche Abfragen durchführen.


es beruhigt ungemein zu erfahren, dass  Typen die Zugang zu solchen Daten haben, hier anonym damit rumstrunzen können...

cp


----------



## webwatcher (15 Juli 2006)

*AW: Callando Forderung*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> .... hier anonym damit rumstrunzen können...


zumindest nicht mehr unangemeldet....

ww


----------



## Teleton (17 Juli 2006)

*AW: Callando Forderung*



			
				Hein Blöd schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wenn man bedenkt, dass die ganzen Bonitätsüberprüfungsorganisationen wie Schufa und Co. elektronische Daten über Mahnbescheide bekommen, so könnten Mitarbeiter von solchen Organisationen, aber sicherlich auch Justiz-Mitarbeiter möglicherweise solche Abfragen durchführen. Oder glaubt ihr etwa an das Märchen vom Datenschutz?


 Schufa und Co. bekommen diese Daten zu Mahnbescheiden nicht von den Amtsgerichten sondern allenfalls von den eigenen Mitgliedern. Auch dann ist eine Speicherung nur zulässig wenn es sich um eine unbestrittene Forderung handelt. Öffentlich sind für Auskunfteien nur das Schuldnerverzeichnis in dem z.B. die Abgabe der eidesstattlichen Versicherung und Haftbefehle gespeichert werden.

Ein Justizmitarbeiter hätte wohl Zugang. Da Hünfeld aber die BEarbeitung aller MAhnsachen aus dem Bundesland obliegt dürften es etliche 10.000 Verfahren sein. Mit welchen Suchbegriffen soll da abgefragt worden sein? 
Im wesentlichen glaube ich das "Märchen vom Datenschutz" auch wenn im Einzelfall sicherlich mal Unberechtigte auf Daten zugreifen können.


----------



## Plattenputzer (17 Juli 2006)

*AW: Callando Forderung*

Ich kann nicht ganz nachvollziehen, warum hier einige suggerieren wollen, greenhorn sei ein Lügner. Vorallem die Behauptung, der Vorgang wäre beim betreffenden Gericht nicht bekannt, gibt mir zu denken. Wohnen die da, im Keller, neben dem Hauptzähler, wie weiland der Elektrolurch?

Zum Fall selbst:
Ich würde erstmal meine sämtlichen Konten abchecken, ob die mir nicht heimlich doch ne Gutschrift zukommen ließen und meine Telefonrechnung nochmal mit nem guten Taschenrechner überprüfen.
Falls ich tatsächlich keine Gutschrift erhalten habe, ...sollen sie ruhig klagen...würd ich mir dann so denken.


----------



## Greenhorn (17 Juli 2006)

*AW: Callando Forderung*

Brauch ich nich  
Die haben mir ja die Einzelverbindungsnachweisliste mit den tatsächlich angewählten Einheiten (meine Mitbewohnerin hat deren Telefontarife genutzt) + der Gutschrift + avanio ( :evil: ) als Beweis beigelegt. Also nix mit "heimlich auf mein Konto geschoben" oder so 

Mich interessiert immer noch, wie verbreitet diese "Versehen" bei der Auszahlung der Gutschriften waren. In den Foren schienen einige Leute wirklich begeistert über diese "Geldgeschenke" zu sein. 
Könnte es eventuell sein, dass zwischen der Firmenneugründung und der plötzlichen Zurückforderung ein Zusammenhang besteht ? (ich, hoffe, dies ist keine "nicht nachweisbare Behauptung" im Sinne der Forenregeln ...). Deshalb wäre es wichtig, dass alle, die eine überzahlte Gutschrift erhalten haben, SOFORT den überzahlten Anteil an die 01075 Telecom GmbH als offensichtliche Rechtsnachfolgerin  der callando Telecom GmbH zu überweisen. Ich will hier keinem Angst machen, aber zumindest bei mir haben die nicht lange gefackelt, sondern gleich kostenpflichtig gemahnt ...

PS: Wer ist der "Elektrolurch"?


----------



## Plattenputzer (24 Juli 2006)

*AW: Callando Forderung*

Der Elektrolurch ist ein Lied von Guru Guru.

Ansonsten: Ich versteh das ganze immer weniger. Du hast also eine Gutschrift zuviel bekommen? Na, dann gib denen das Geld doch zurück, auf das ihr wieder null auf null seid.


----------



## Greenhorn (24 Juli 2006)

*AW: Callando Forderung*

Nö, ich hab deren sch*** Gutschrift ja gar nicht genutzt, sondern von meiner Teflonrechnung abgezogen, da mir das Ganze zu suspekt vorkam, und die Rechnung ohne (+ ohne avanio  ) bezahlt. Das hatte ich auch callando rechtzeitig schriftlich per Einschreiben + Rückschein mitgeteilt. Es gibt also für die nichts "zurückzufordern". Und dein "null auf null" wäre für mich ein "minus" :-(

Ich versteh ja auch nicht, was die mit dieser unsinnigen Klage bezwecken. Entweder die haben wirklich eine Strategie ... oder die sind schlicht und einfach nur unfähig. Die hätten ihr Geld gleich wieder von der Telecom zurückholen können und alles wär ok. Aber dass sie anscheinend gar nichts gemacht haben, obwohl sie Bescheid wussten (der Rückschein ist von T.R. persönlich unterschrieben) macht den Laden in meinen Augen nicht vertrauenswürdiger ...

Ich hab mich jetzt auf Teletons Rat hin an einen Anwalt gewandt und warte einfach erst mal ab, wie die jetzt argumentieren :-D


----------



## LotharMann (4 August 2006)

*AW: Callando Forderung*

Hallo!
Ein Hinweis für *Smartsurfer-Nutzer *oder andere Call*-By-Call-Nutzer*:
Als ebenfalls Geschädigeter informiere ich, dass die Firma "*Creatos GmbH*" ihre *dpsuper-Tarife *ebenfalls über callando Telekom abrechnet. Auch Smartsurfer verwendet oft "*dpsuper06*" als Einwahltarif. Bei Creatos steht der ominöse Hinweis, dass man auf *korrektes Eintippen der Benutzerkennung *achten soll, da sonst zu einem teueren Tarif abgerechnet würde. Es ist jedoch egal, ob man die Kennung absolut korrekt eingibt oder nicht - es wird immer über callando abgerechnet und das erscheint auch auf der Telekom-Rechnung!!

Wer sich also über Smartsurfer oder direkt mit "dpsuper06" einwählt, zahlt an callando, daher sind die Ansprüche von callando gerechtfertigt!! Auf der Internetseite von deri Creatos GmbH steht bei "Hilfe" der Hinweis zur Abrechnung über callando, nicht aber in den AGBs.

Tja, ich schlage vor, *Smartsurfer beim Start genau zu pürfen, welche Einwahl er nimmt oder "dpsuper06" generell zu meiden*. Generell zu meiden sind auch alle Einwahlnummern die beginnen mit "*0192-820*...". Das geht alles über callando!!


----------



## Bash-T (4 August 2006)

*AW: Callando Forderung*

Lieber Lothar,

Du bringst hier was gehörig durcheinander.


			
				LotharMann schrieb:
			
		

> Als ebenfalls Geschädigeter informiere ich, dass die Firma "*Creatos GmbH*" ihre *dpsuper-Tarife *ebenfalls über callando Telekom abrechnet. Auch Smartsurfer verwendet oft "*dpsuper06*" als Einwahltarif.


Das ist schonmal schlichtweg falsch. Es sind keine Tarife der Creatos GmbH im SmartSurfer gelistet.



			
				LotharMann schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Creatos steht der ominöse Hinweis, dass man auf *korrektes Eintippen der Benutzerkennung *achten soll, da sonst zu einem teueren Tarif abgerechnet würde. Es ist jedoch egal, ob man die Kennung absolut korrekt eingibt oder nicht - es wird immer über callando abgerechnet und das erscheint auch auf der Telekom-Rechnung!!


Und auch das hat alles seine Richtigkeit. Ein- und dieselbe Einwahlnummer kann für mehrere Tarife verwendet werden. Unterschiede in der Abrechnung ergeben sich aus der Tarifstruktur, die durch die Kombination aus Benutzername und Passwort festgelegt wird. Denk nur mal an Telefonica (früher Mediaways) und die 019161.



			
				LotharMann schrieb:
			
		

> Wer sich also [...] direkt mit "dpsuper06" einwählt, zahlt an callando, daher sind die Ansprüche von callando gerechtfertigt!! Auf der Internetseite von deri Creatos GmbH steht bei "Hilfe" der Hinweis zur Abrechnung über callando, nicht aber in den AGBs.


Es spricht nichts hiergegen. Callando bzw. die 01075 Telecom treten am Markt als Abrechnungsdienstleister auf. Wenn Creatos über Callando abrechnet, stellt Callando Dir die Creatos-Positionen in Rechnung.



			
				LotharMann schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, ich schlage vor, *Smartsurfer beim Start genau zu pürfen, welche Einwahl er nimmt oder "dpsuper06" generell zu meiden*. Generell zu meiden sind auch alle Einwahlnummern die beginnen mit "*0192-820*...". Das geht alles über callando!!


Verstehe ich nicht. Callando hat wohl auch für Avanio als Abrechnungsdienstleister gearbeitet. Sie haben aber nicht mehr getan, als ihren Vertrag erfüllt und für Avanio die Gebühren eingezogen. Callando kannst Du nicht für das "Geschäftsmodell" von Avanio verantwortlich machen.


----------



## LotharMann (4 August 2006)

*AW: Callando Forderung*

Ich meine, generell ist zu prüfen, welche der bei Smartsurfer aufgelisteten Anbieter über Callando abrechnen. Wenn ein Anbieter über Callando abrechnet, muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn auf der T-Com-Rechnung anstatt z.B. "XYZSurf" plötzlich Callando auftaucht, obwohl man denkt, man hat mit Smartsurfer Callando explizit nicht angewählt. Mehrere Anbieter rechnen eben über Callando ab und tauchen mit ihrem eigenen Namen nicht auf der T-Com-Rechnung auf. So war das auch bei mir bei der Creatos GmbH. Jeden Monat tauchte bei mir callando auf, obwohl ich der Überzeugung war, mich nur mit "dpsuper06" eingewählt zu haben. Auf Anfrage bei callandoNet teilte man mir mit, dass ein winziger Zahlendreher in der Anwahl sofort auf den teueren Tarif umschalte. Nur: dummerweise habe ich keinen Zahlendreher oder Schreibfehler, also darf auch nicht der teuere Tarif genommen werden. Nach einigen Internetforschungen habe ich entdeckt, dass alle Anbieter, die über Callando abrechnen, in ihren AGBs oder sonsitgen Hinweisen IMMER stehen haben, man soll auf korrekte Eingabe der Benutzerkennung und Anwahlnummer achten. Diesen Hinweis fand ich bisher bei Anbietern, die OHNE Callondo arbeiten, nicht. [........]

_Unbewiesene Spekulationen entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## LotharMann (4 August 2006)

*AW: Callando Forderung*

... und zusätzlich ist zu bemerken, dass viele Nutzer sich im Internet wahrscheinlich Tabellen laden, um den günstigsten Internetanbieter zu finden. Je nach Tageszeit findet man den einen oder anderen günstigen Anbieter. Der Normal-User denkt dann: Oh! SuperSurf08 der Firma XYZ ist ja günstig, den nehm' ich. Und wählt sich ab sofort damit ein. Und wundert sich dann hinterher, dass auf der T-Com-Rechnung nicht sein XYZ steht, sondern Callando und beschwert sich! Das kann man vermeiden, indem man GENAUESTENS die AGBs des Anbieters liest - aber welcher Normal-User macht das schon?? Deshalb meine "Warnungen".


----------



## LotharMann (4 August 2006)

*AW: Callando Forderung*

Und noch etwas: Ich habe also über "dpsuper06" von Creatos GmbH gesurft. Ich benutze dazu explizit die Einwahlnummer 0192-82027. Prüfe ich nach Erhalt der T-Com-Rechnung über meine Buchungskontonummer bei CallandoNet meine Interneteinwahlen, sehe ich als "Zielrufnummer" IMMER 0192-82020 und nicht ...27. Ich habe vor 3 Monaten die Rufnummer 0192-82020 mittels Fester Rufnummernsperre bei der Telekom sperren lassen für 9 Euro. Diese Nummer kann ich explizit weder per Telefon noch per Internet manuell anwählen und dennoch wird sie als Zielrufnummer geführt. Creatos leitet also meine gewählte Nummer automatisch auf die Callando-Nummer um und es wird der teuere Tarif abgerechnet. [......]

_Satz wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## LotharMann (4 August 2006)

*AW: Callando Forderung*

... und um sich bei diesem Vorgehen abzusichern, schreibt man einfach auf die Internetseite: Gebt ja acht, dass ihr keinen Zahlendreher macht, sonst wird's teuer. Ob man den Dreher dann tatsächlich macht oder nicht, [...]. Vielleicht ist das alles auch ein Anreiz, endlich auf DSL und Flatrate umzusteigen und das Call-by-Call sausen zu lassen. Im Prinzip ist es ja wurscht, ob man die überteuerten Tarife von Callondo blecht oder den erhöhten DSL-Flatrate-Preis im Vergleich zum normalen ISDN-Anschluss. Ich werde demnächst wechseln.

*[Virenscanner: Unbewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung entfernt]*


----------



## LotharMann (4 August 2006)

*AW: Callando Forderung*

Nochmal wegen "Satz wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt":
Es ist schon lustig, dass allgemein im Internet bekannt ist, wie manche Firmen zu UNRECHT abrechnen oder Sachen bringen, die unkorrekt sind. Aber der kleine Mann von nebenan darf ja nichts dagegen sagen, weil es ja "rechtliche Bednenken" geben könnte. Die Großen dürfen weitermachen, die Kleinen sollen still sein. Ich glaube, nur die Masse macht es, aber wir Einzelne sind zu klein dafür. Schade!


----------



## Bash-T (4 August 2006)

*AW: Callando Forderung*

Du wirst nicht nur bei Firmen, die Callando als Abrechnungsdienstleister nutzen, nur Callando statt des genutzten Providers auf der Telekom-Rechnung finden. Auch bei Providern, die Ihren Dienst über Telefonica realisieren lassen, wirst Du keine weiteren Informationen über den genutzten Tarif auf der Telekom-Rechnung finden - außer deren Abrechnungsdienstleister Acoreus als Empfänger der Zahlung. Ähnlich ist es z.B. des weiteren bei BT und Nexnet.


----------



## Greenhorn (4 August 2006)

*AW: Callando Forderung*

Die einzige Lösung - vorrausgesetzt man hat nicht die Möglichkeit einer Flatrate - ist, dass man nur 2 oder 3 Tarife/Anbieter nutzt, die sich als über längere Zeit als preisstabil auf einem einigermaßen akzeptablen Niveau erwiesen haben. Gegebenenfalls muß man sich halt mit seinem Surfverhalten drauf einstellen.

Geiz ist in dem Fall wirklich völlig ungeil! Nach den schlechten Erfahrungen und den Horror-Telefonrechnungswust würde ich inzwischen keinem LCR mehr trauen!


----------



## Bash-T (4 August 2006)

*AW: Callando Forderung*

@Greenhorn:
Das sehe ich ein wenig anders. Ich vertraue dem Smartsurfer voll und seit der Einführung der Tarifsicherheit vor ca. einem Jahr, hatte ich auch keine Probleme mehr mit der Abrechnung. Man muss natürlich einige Punkte beachten, um so einer LCR-Software den korrekten Betrieb auch zu ermöglichen. Dazu gehört u.a., der Firewall den Zugriff der Software auf das Internet zu erlauben, damit immer die aktuellsten Tarife geladen werden können. Auch sinnvoll ist, immer nur die aktuellste Version zu benutzen, da jede Weiterentwicklung eine Verbesserung und damit einen Zugewinn an Sicherheit darstellt.


----------



## Greenhorn (5 August 2006)

*AW: Callando Forderung*

Eben wegen dieser Sache mit der sogenannten "Tarifsicherheit" ist die ganze Sache mehr und mehr zu einem Witz verkommen. Das ist damals eingeführt worden, nachdem immer regelmäßiger "Verrechnungsfehler" bei den IbC - Anbietern auftraten und hat im Grunde nichts weiter als Feigenblattcharakter.

Erstmal mußt du beweisen, dass gegen dieses Tarifabkommen verstoßen wurde ...viel Spaß beim Auseinanderdröseln deiner Teflonrechnung, der Recherche nach irgendwelchen Kleinstfirmen und dem Ausgraben alter Tariftabellen ... Das dann eventuell verhängte Strafgeld zahlen die Unternehmen locker aus der Portokasse, da sie ja in der Zwischenzeit genug zuverdient haben. Und im äußersten Notfall wird die Firma mit dem "verbrannten" Image halt aufgelöst und eine neue gegründet.

In den meisten Fällen wird aber schlicht behauptet, dass du deinen Smartsurfer nicht rechtzeitig geupdated hättest und du sollst das Gegenteil beweisen ... Und irgendwelche Entschädigung bekommst du auch nicht.

Der Hauptgrund für die Auswahl von bestimmten, *verlässlichen* Tarifen ist aber Übersichtlichkeit auf der Telefonrechnung und dass man als Kunde wieder selbst die Entscheidungsfreiheit in der Hand hat. Es hat außerdem den Vorteil, das so nur die wirklich Ehrlichen profitieren und diejenigen, bei denen das Abrechnungsprogramm nicht so gut läuft, leer ausgehen


----------

